# merle and co hunt whip



## outandabout (3 January 2011)

I recently acquired a hunt whip in need of a minor repair and I was wondering if anyone could help me out - firstly, with someone in the Somerset area who does repairs and also if anyone knows anything about Merle & Co (which is what appears to be engraved into one of the collars?

Thank you


----------



## JenHunt (4 January 2011)

can't help re the heritage, but David Thorne can probably help with the repair! (he's in Devon) http://www.huntingwhips.co.uk/


----------

